# Need help about a question on refiling



## ruxiao (Jul 2, 2015)

hi there, I have a question about the refiling my application. I got an non-criminal traffic ticket about three months ago and wonder under the Section 3 Question 1, should I check yes and attach the ticket and explanation there? Will that impact the application result, nervous about this?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 2, 2015)

You can always call/email the board and ask. Shouldn't be a big deal unless you smashed through a parade doing 90 in reverse while texting.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> You can always call/email the board and ask. Shouldn't be a big deal unless you smashed through a parade doing 90 in reverse while texting.


They will probably understand this situation as long as you were drunk and/or high when it happened.

But honestly a minor traffic violation will likely not matter. If you lie about it, they will definitely care about the lie.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 7, 2015)

ruxiao said:


> hi there, I have a question about the refiling my application. I got an non-criminal traffic ticket about three months ago and wonder under the Section 3 Question 1, should I check yes and attach the ticket and explanation there? Will that impact the application result, nervous about this?


What state are you in and what is "Section 3 Question 1" asking?


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 7, 2015)

In CA, "back in my day" (2009-2010), the application read like this:


HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIMINAL OFFENSE, MISDEMEANOR OR ENTERED A PLEA OF NOLO CONTENDERE OTHERTHAN FOR A MINOR TRAFFIC OFFENSE? IF YES. EXPLAIN UNDER REMARKS ON REVERSE SIDE. CONVICTIONS DISMISSED UNDER PENALCODE SECTION 1203.4 MUST BE DISCLOSED.

Today (2015), it reads like this:


Have you ever been convicted of or plead guilty or nolo contendere ["no contest"] to ANY offense in the United States or a foreign country? This includes every citation, infraction, misdemeanor, and/or felony that resulted in a conviction or a plea of guilty or nolo contendere. NOTE: Convictions that were adjudicated in the juvenile court or convictions two years or older under California Health and Safety Code sections 11357(b), ©, (d), (e), or section 11360(b) should NOT be reported. Convictions that were later expunged from the records of the court or set aside pursuant to Sections 1203.4, 1203.4a, or 1203.41 of the California Penal Code or equivalent non-California law MUST be disclosed.


I can't believe they make you list infractions now.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 8, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> In CA, "back in my day" (2009-2010), the application read like this:
> 
> 
> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIMINAL OFFENSE, MISDEMEANOR OR ENTERED A PLEA OF NOLO CONTENDERE OTHERTHAN FOR A MINOR TRAFFIC OFFENSE? IF YES. EXPLAIN UNDER REMARKS ON REVERSE SIDE. CONVICTIONS DISMISSED UNDER PENALCODE SECTION 1203.4 MUST BE DISCLOSED.
> ...


Wow. What counts as an infraction? Does this mean you have to list parking tickets and library fines?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 8, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > In CA, "back in my day" (2009-2010), the application read like this:
> ...


Don't forget the time your 1st grade teacher had you stand in the corner.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 8, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> cupojoe PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


I assume it's only a government infraction if you went to public school.


----------



## samopuddles (Apr 12, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> In CA, "back in my day" (2009-2010), the application read like this:
> 
> 
> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIMINAL OFFENSE, MISDEMEANOR OR ENTERED A PLEA OF NOLO CONTENDERE OTHERTHAN FOR A MINOR TRAFFIC OFFENSE? IF YES. EXPLAIN UNDER REMARKS ON REVERSE SIDE. CONVICTIONS DISMISSED UNDER PENALCODE SECTION 1203.4 MUST BE DISCLOSED.
> ...


I don't get it. Do I have to list my parking tickets??


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 13, 2017)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> They will probably understand this situation *as long as you were drunk and/or high when it happened*.
> 
> But honestly a minor traffic violation will likely not matter. If you lie about it, they will definitely care about the lie.


The boards would be pissed if you weren't drunk &amp; high while getting this ticket.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 13, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> I don't get it. Do I have to list my parking tickets??


That's how I read it.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> That's how I read it.


A parking ticket isn't a "minor traffic offense"?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 13, 2017)

leggo said:


> A parking ticket isn't a "minor traffic offense"?


Sorry, I am not entirely sure what you are asking but I do believe a parking ticket is a citation, if not an infraction in California. 

" ... includes every citation, infraction, misdemeanor ... "

[SIZE= 11px]_Have you ever been convicted of or plead guilty or nolo contendere ["no contest"] to ANY offense in the United States or a foreign country? This includes every citation, infraction, misdemeanor, and/or felony that resulted in a conviction or a plea of guilty or nolo contendere. NOTE: Convictions that were adjudicated in the juvenile court or convictions two years or older under California Health and Safety Code sections 11357(b), ©, (d), (e), or section 11360(b) should NOT be reported. Convictions that were later expunged from the records of the court or set aside pursuant to Sections 1203.4, 1203.4a, or 1203.41 of the California Penal Code or equivalent non-California law MUST be disclosed._[/SIZE]


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Sorry, I am not entirely sure what you are asking but I do believe a parking ticket is a citation, if not an infraction in California.
> 
> " ... includes every citation, infraction, misdemeanor ... "
> 
> [SIZE= 11px]_Have you ever been convicted of or plead guilty or nolo contendere ["no contest"] to ANY offense in the United States or a foreign country? This includes every citation, infraction, misdemeanor, and/or felony that resulted in a conviction or a plea of guilty or nolo contendere. NOTE: Convictions that were adjudicated in the juvenile court or convictions two years or older under California Health and Safety Code sections 11357(b), ©, (d), (e), or section 11360(b) should NOT be reported. Convictions that were later expunged from the records of the court or set aside pursuant to Sections 1203.4, 1203.4a, or 1203.41 of the California Penal Code or equivalent non-California law MUST be disclosed._[/SIZE]


Oh, whoops, I didn't realize that the current application got rid of the mentioning of minor traffic offenses not needing to be listed. I guess the Board cares about those, in which case I read it like you, @ptatohed, meaning that they need to be listed.


----------



## samopuddles (Apr 13, 2017)

leggo said:


> Oh, whoops, I didn't realize that the current application got rid of the mentioning of minor traffic offenses not needing to be listed. I guess the Board cares about those, in which case I read it like you, @ptatohed, meaning that they need to be listed.


I called the CA board, they said list everything OTHER than traffic violations.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> I called the CA board, they said list everything OTHER than traffic violations.


This conflicts with the application!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 16, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> This conflicts with the application!


Lol


----------



## samopuddles (Apr 17, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> This conflicts with the application!


While the application does say list EVERY, it seems a mistake. The lady I spoke with was quite adamant that you should not list minor traffic offenses such as parking tickets, speeding, etc...


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 17, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> While the application does say list EVERY, it seems a mistake. The lady I spoke with was quite adamant that you should not list minor traffic offenses such as parking tickets, speeding, etc...


It makes sense to not list infractions but why did they remove that sentence from one application version to the next?  Maybe all examinees should list all citations/infractions and when the Board gets tired of seeing them listed, they'll correctly revise the application instructions again.


----------

